# 100 pound capacity burlap bags



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Folks I have LOTS of these burlap bags for sale. I am going to offer them here for $6.95, as I feel the homesteaders might be able to use them more than the folks on ebay, but I also have them offered there for $10.95. I will ship as many as I can in a package. I will use flat rate if possible. If not, I'll use a common box and get you the best price for shipping I can. If you are interested PM me and we'll get them going. I have some with the logo on them and some that are blank. They are paper-lined and of course that can be removed if you wish to use them for crafty type things. I accept paypal or well hidden cash.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Do you still have the burlap bags?


----------

